# New Guy's Spatchcock Results W/Qview



## thebig1 (May 8, 2016)

Well I fired up the New Braunfels today and gave it a try. I learned a lot of things today. 

First, I learned that the two thermometers placed at grate level do not work. The second thing that I learned is that I have a lot more learning to do. 

The biggest priority that I have to learn is how to regulate the temperature.  I had one heck of a time getting the temperature high enough and maintaining that temp. I ran through 4 chimneys in 3 hours trying to do so. I do believe that I will be trying the Minion Method next time. I need to pick up some lump charcoal instead of bricks.

So finally we come to the methods and results. 

Here is a picture of the chicken all rubbed up and ready to go. 



Here is two pictures of things progressing. 

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20160508_091139_zpse7drjztf.jpg.html]


And finally, here's a picture of the final product. 



I just want to say thank you to everyone for sharing your wealth of knowledge and expertise with us. It really helps a newcomer out, as well as everyone else. 

Even though everything was edible and was delicious, we have some recipe experimentation to do.

Thanks again, 
Chad


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2016)

Birds look tasty, nice smoke!

Points!


----------



## thebig1 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks DS, I appreciate it.  Although I had some issues it sure was fun.

Chad


----------



## mike5051 (May 8, 2016)

Good job!  Way to battle through the issues.  I like that smoker.

Mike


----------



## joe black (May 8, 2016)

Really good looking birds, Chad.  I hope you enjoyed your first cook with snatchcocked chickens.  Try adding some wood splits next time and reducing the amount of charcoal you're using.  Take your therms out and check them in boiling water.  I don't know where Kingston is, so check your altitude to determine the exact boiling point for your location.  If your therms are way off, get some River Country therms for replacements.  They are very accurate, adjustable and very reasonable.  Also, you will need a digital therm for the grate and the meat,  I would suggest a Maverick ET-732.  Check all of your new purchases in the boiling water before using.

Keep a good bed of coals and a good hot fire to keep the coals going.  Your offset will run better in a range of +/- 25* of your target temp.  Don't try to get an exact temp.  When your grate temp gets close to 25* below your target, add a couple of splits.  It will probably go to 25* above the target.  This is your range.  Also, do some trial runs on your smoker to see what temp it likes to run.  Then you can slightly adjust your recipes accordingly.

Try to keep some splits on the top of your FB, pre-heating.  Then when you put then on the coals, they will ignite very quickly.  This will help with keeping the temp from going too low, trying to catch up.  It also helps with the quality of the smoke.  Instant ignition, no smoldering.

Good luck and keep smokin',   Joe.   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## xray (May 8, 2016)

Looks great Chad, I'll be over in 10 minutes for supper!!


----------



## thebig1 (May 8, 2016)

Mike, thanks. I like it too. It's my first smoker and the first time I've ever smoked something.  I think that I did alright. 

Joe, I do think that I'll be picking up some of those thermometers for the smoker.  I already have one wireless digital thermometer. 

A question though, do people use two of them?

Xray, come on over.  There's plenty left.

Chad


----------



## xray (May 8, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Mike, thanks. I like it too. It's my first smoker and the first time I've ever smoked something.  I think that I did alright.
> 
> Joe, I do think that I'll be picking up some of those thermometers for the smoker.  I already have one wireless digital thermometer.
> 
> ...



Don't tempt me!, I literally am ten minutes away. I live in mountaintop.


----------



## thebig1 (May 8, 2016)

Xray said:


> Don't tempt me!, I literally am ten minutes away. I live in mountaintop.



Lol Well then we should definitely get together sometime for some smoking lessons at the very least. 

Chad


----------



## joe black (May 8, 2016)

Chad,  The wireless probe therms like the maverick ET-732 have 2 probes.  1 for the grate and 1 for the meat.  There are more sophisticated and more expensive therms that have 4 probes that can be used with multiple pieces of meat.  IMO, I use the 1 probe for the grate and 1 for meat.  If I have several pieces of meat or different types of meat, I will probe the thickest or the most critical and use a hand held thermowand to check the others when the 1 with the probe gets close.  There are many ways to keep track of the temp and many therms that can be used.  The important thing is that the temps are followed, checked and the meats are cooked to the proper Internal Temp.  I hope this helps.


----------



## thebig1 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks Joe, it does help, tremendously. 

Chad


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2016)

Way to go Chad!

Nice job on your first smoke with a new rig.

Everything looks delicious!

Al


----------



## thebig1 (May 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Way to go Chad!
> 
> Nice job on your first smoke with a new rig.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, I appreciate it.  Everything was great.  I just need to do a few things like work on the smoker to make it better, learn how to regulate my heat, and try some different rub and ABT recipes.  Other than that everything was great.  I'm just glad that it's pretty hard to screw up splatchcock chicken. LOL


----------



## disco (May 10, 2016)

Looks terrific. Love the colour of those birds.

Disco


----------



## thebig1 (May 10, 2016)

Disco said:


> Looks terrific. Love the colour of those birds.
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco, you give a guy a standard to work towards. 

Chad


----------



## disco (May 10, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Thanks Disco, you give a guy a standard to work towards.
> 
> Chad


Har. You are making an old fat guy blush. I just like food.


----------

